# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Accertamento ICI 2007 e 2008

## sera78

:Confused: 
Ad una mia cliente è stato notificato per posta raccomandata un accertamento ICI per omessa denuncia e versamento ICI anno 2007 e 2008.
1- L'accertamento è firmato con firma a stampa che sostituisce la firma digitale, dal momento che trovo pareri contrastanti, ad esempio sul Memento Accertamento 2012 viene indicato che va annullato, mentre online quello trovo un po' di tutto... Voi cosa ne pensate?
2- Uno dei due immobili è stato accatastato nel 2012 e nella motivazione dell'avviso di accertamento sostengono che sia un fabbricato fantasma inserito nell'elenco dell'Agenzia del territorio, ma nel sito dell'Agenzia del territorio non riesco a trovare detta particella. Potrebbe essere ulteriore motivo di ricorso?
3- L'accertamento è stato notificato per tutti e due gli anni in data 03/01/2013 e spedito il 27/12/2012. Siamo entro i termini di prescrizione per l'omesso versamento 2007? (omessa denuncia 2007 e 2008 se non erro siamo nei termini)...
Grazie per le risposte...

----------


## Nonnonanni

in ordine: 
1) ai sensi dell'art.1, comma 187, legge 549/95, la firma autografa prodotta con sistemi informativi viene sostituita con la stampa del cognome e nome  del responsabile. Tieni presente che se il responsabile del procedimento non è stato nominato  con Decreto Sindacale, l'atto è conseguentemente è nullo. 
2) per il secondo immobile, se per questo non è stata mai notificata alcuna rendita dall' Agenzia del Territorio, o mai affissa sull' albo pretorio del Comune, e se l'Ente Locale ante 2012 non ha mai provveduto a notificarti alcuna rendita per l'immobile ritenuto fantasma, tale rendita decorre dalla data di notifica degli avvisi. 
Dalle aerofotogrammetrie L'ente ha rilevato che detto immobile era già costruito ante 2012, ma dovrebbe provare che era stato ultimato, ed a seguito di tale prova , eventualmente applicare una rendita presuntiva. Non è applicabile all'immobile in oggetto una rendita definitiva mai prima notificata e peraltro con effetto retroattivo. 
Su questo punto occorrerebbe che tu approfondissi meglio la problematica che ti riguarda. 
3) gli avvisi, spediti il 27/12/2012 sono stati notificati per tempo.

----------

